
Systemd: hostnamed does not like fqdns with trailing dots - binaryapparatus
https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6369
======
JdeBP
It does not seem right that the systemd people are labelling Felix von
Leitner, author of minit, "that troll".

However, several of the non-systemd people there seem to have forgotten that
there are _two_ strings maintained by operating system kernels.

* [http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/guide/set-dynamic-hostname.h...](http://jdebp.eu./Softwares/nosh/guide/set-dynamic-hostname.html)

